# Big Shop Software



## identitycustom (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,

We are a larger shop (we have enough orders that we require GREAT software) and we are looking for new software. We have about 15 people working, and do over 600,000 pieces /yr. 2 automatics, 5 manual multi color stations. Lots of issues with
-How should I quote this customer? I mean, this specific customer?
-Are goods here?
-Is the order being printed? Who's doing it? Is it done?
-Is artwork approved?
-Where is the screen?
-Has it been billed?
-Where is it?
-Did we call the customer?
-Etc

We are currently using an older version of Ensemble ( I don't know if this even exists anymore) and we are looking for something more advanced.

2 ESSENTIAL features we're looking for:
1. EASE OF USE
2. Ability for ANYONE to check on orders and see the exact status (every part of the status), give updates, change order, etc.
**bonus points if the software is accessible online / has lots of online integration. I'm interested in NOT being at the site as much as possible.

We have 4 people in the office, 1 artist, will need 1 station by receiving and 1 station by shipping, so most likely 8 licenses. 

I have searched software here and other places and I'm looking for personal experiences / more detail for a larger shop, already established.

reply here or [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Is it me or.. Im confused on what questions you have. What do you need software for orders??


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambitious said:


> Is it me


Yes.



ambitious said:


> What do you need software for orders??


Order management and tracking, inventory management, quote management, etc. etc.

A small shop might be able to handle it with a white board and some file folders, but a large shop needs something more robust for the volume that comes through. Stay organised or go bankrupt.


(sorry identitycustom, I'd throw in a recommendation if I had one - hopefully someone here has experience with software on this scale)


----------



## identitycustom (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. To make it more clear, I'm looking for new shop management software. We currently have software for order tracking, design numeration, etc, however it is not enough with the amount of orders / people we have to keep organized.

I know that software exists now that can change quotes into orders, email invoices, check exact production status, schedule jobs, do CRM, etc and our's currently does not meet these needs.

Any recommendations / person experiences are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

Are you looking to use a software like Quick Books? It keeps track of our business just well. Feel free to do your research as there are several different versions.


----------



## identitycustom (Mar 24, 2009)

We do use quick books already in addition to the software that we use, mostly for accounting purposes. 

I'm looking to replace quickbooks and our software with something very screen-print specific (columns for t-shirt sizes, importing vendor product lists, design definition and organization etc) that handles nearly all aspects of our business (or a good solution).

Thanks


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

ambitious said:


> Is it me or.. Im confused on what questions you have. What do you need software for orders??


There are so many thing a good program can do to help owners and staff that a QuickBooks/accounting cannot do. A good program should reflect what a person does on a daily basis including be flexible enough to respond to customer changes and shop needs. At any point, you make all of your staff knowledgable enough to at least be able to give basic info if a customer should call and they answer the phone.You should have improved communications from the front to the back of the shop (s).Can you imagine a program that can free up time with your staff that you can process more orders with the same amount of folks or run you shop more effiecient if you have made a staff reduction? That is the basic of what any good program should do.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I use Filemaker pro. It is a great software that will allow you to customize it to your specs. We have 15 employees also (some are part timers) and this software runs our shop. The thing is you will either have to create file or have someone create it for you. I have created the system we use, and we use it to bid, work orders, schedule, track status, etc. It can be run from the internet and have multiple users at the same time. You can block certain areas so that some people can't see specific information. My shop is not quite as big as yours but I am sure this software will work. Call me and I can give you more info.

Mike Williams
256-353-0013


----------



## tdigital (Sep 14, 2008)

mikelmorgan said:


> I use Filemaker pro. It is a great software that will allow you to customize it to your specs. We have 15 employees also (some are part timers) and this software runs our shop. The thing is you will either have to create file or have someone create it for you. I have created the system we use, and we use it to bid, work orders, schedule, track status, etc. It can be run from the internet and have multiple users at the same time. You can block certain areas so that some people can't see specific information. My shop is not quite as big as yours but I am sure this software will work. Call me and I can give you more info.
> 
> Mike Williams
> 256-353-0013



I second filemaker pro. I gave it a try based the reccomendation of Mike in an earlier post as well as a couple phone conversations and I'm amazed at how its changed my ability to forecast track and essentially, do work.

Give it a try. I'm actually tweaking my database as we speak


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

I really wanted to use Filemaker Pro but I just couldn't find the time to build it the way I wanted along with learning how to write scripts and everything else to make it perfect.

I do agree if you can spare the time though, building it yourself is going to be much better than using a pre-packaged application as none of the ones I have tried or purchased have met over 85% of my goals/needs for shop software.


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

raise said:


> I really wanted to use Filemaker Pro but I just couldn't find the time to build it the way I wanted along with learning how to write scripts and everything else to make it perfect.
> 
> I do agree if you can spare the time though, building it yourself is going to be much better than using a pre-packaged application as none of the ones I have tried or purchased have met over 85% of my goals/needs for shop software.


You could not find a Shop Management program that does over 85% of what you want? What programs have you looked at? Unless there are really different ways you run your shop, 85% is considered pretty good. If you write your own, ( and I have talked to many who have) their percentage is usually not that much different. In some case much lower. Another thing to consider if you write your program is who is going to trouble shoot it? If you are doing all of that, who then is running your business? Who supports it if something happens to you?There are some good programs out there, but don't expect them to come cheap.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Tony50 said:


> You could not find a Shop Management program that does over 85% of what you want? What programs have you looked at? Unless there are really different ways you run your shop, 85% is considered pretty good. If you write your own, ( and I have talked to many who have) their percentage is usually not that much different. In some case much lower. Another thing to consider if you write your program is who is going to trouble shoot it? If you are doing all of that, who then is running your business? Who supports it if something happens to you?There are some good programs out there, but don't expect them to come cheap.


Shop works is a good program that should do what you need it to do. I looked at it and it is a very in depth program. They have a trial you can try and Tony is a great help. My shop has been running for 15 years now and we are pretty set in our ways. I wish i could have started with a program like this. That being said I'm sure most shops that have been in business very long have the same problem. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Tony50 (Apr 23, 2009)

mikelmorgan said:


> Shop works is a good program that should do what you need it to do. I looked at it and it is a very in depth program. They have a trial you can try and Tony is a great help. My shop has been running for 15 years now and we are pretty set in our ways. I wish i could have started with a program like this. That being said I'm sure most shops that have been in business very long have the same problem. Good luck in your search.


Thanks Mike, you are very kind. I appreciate that. I just want to help folks do their due diligence and make the best decision for their company..


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

There are some great threads about this type of software all over this site. For example http://www.t-shirtforums.com/business-finance/t34080.html#post268427. 

Anyway I would suggest doing a search for programs like:
Shopworx (Some people call it Shopworks)
FastMANAGER
T-Quoter 
TeeCal
PriceIT

Note: I am a distributor of FastMANAGER, so I am not trying to hide or make a sales post. Just search these boards and you will find all sorts of programs that will hopefully suit your needs!


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

printwear has an artical on this topic in this months issue. theres about 8 different ones they list, heres a link

Printwear - powered by www.3dissue.com


----------



## Chap Ambrose (Oct 21, 2008)

[Full disclosure; I'm the developer and co-founder of this software product.]

Hey Clayton,

I'm working on a software product that does precisely what you describe. I originally crafted it for my friend's T-shirt business, but he liked it so much we've partnered together and started selling to other shops.

We're calling it HighNoon.

We're entirely web-based, so there is no software to download and all upgrades are free. We have unlimited licenses and our pricing is only based on the number of projects you do.

I'll shoot you an email to continue the conversation offline.


----------



## ShopWorks (Feb 16, 2010)

We are a software company that makes shop management software specifically for this industry. Our core product, OnSite is used by over 450 shops to run their whole business...from CRM to production to accounting.

Check us out and you can register for a free demo or webinar...

Shopworks

Thanks


----------

